# The Carmina Shoes and Boots Thread



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Greetings all.

Discussion of this brand has definitely picked up over that past year or so as more forum members become aware of their products. We already have several forum members who own examples from the Spanish manufacturer, with more expressing interest in and seeking information about models, lasts, fit and ownership experience.

I thought it might help to have one place where we can display and discuss the brand - so please feel free to show off your Carminas here and to ask any questions you may have about the brand in general.

I'll start off by saying that I feel Carmina represents a truly compelling value at its price point - even more so now that the devalued Euro has effectively reduced the price of their products quite significantly for US purchasers.

But where I'd really like to start is by examining what I feel to be a particular strength of the Carmina product line: boots. With the exception of Edward Green, I cannot think of another Ready-to-Wear manufacturer with such an extensive and diverse offering of quality Goodyear welted boots.

A recent arrival from the Swedish retailer Skoaktiebolaget exemplifies that: a hand burnished grain jumper boot in a rich golden tan that I look forward to wearing through the warm months and into fall:



These boots are built on the Carmina Oscar last - a sleek round-toed last that is perfectly suited to this style of boot.





The Victory sole ensures solid grip in all weather and upon all terrain. It also offers a slightly softer feel underfoot than Dainite.



The break-in period was minimal, and I can happily report that all-day comfort is nothing less than superb.



These are my fifth pair of Carmina boots and the first in calfskin - the others are either shell or suede, some of which are pictured below:

Bal boot in dark brown suede on the Robert last - similar to Oscar but with a more elongated and almond-shaped toe:



Derby boot in Cognac shell on the Rain last - a wider fitting last throughout with a sleek chiseled toe:



Derby boot in Polo suede on the Oscar last - wider fitting last with a generous rounded toe:


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

RogerP said:


> A recent arrival from the Swedish retailer Skoaktiebolaget exemplifies that: a hand burnished grain *jumber* boot in a rich golden tan that I look forward to wearing through the warm months and into fall:


I'm unfamiliar with this. Does it refer to the leather or the style?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Roger,

Can I play too?

I will second the notion that Carmina, in my mind at least, represents the BEST money to quality ratio for shoes in the world today.

I do not own boots from them, but here are examples of shoes:

Carmina 922 in Cognac Shell Cordovan


















Carmina 922 in Saddle Shell Cordovan:

Carmina 922's together

Carmina 531 Plain Toe Blucher on Detroit Last in Cognac Shell Cordovan


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Watchman said:


> Roger,
> 
> Can I play too?


Absolutely - all are invited to play! :beer:

Excellent collection you have there. The cognac PTBs were a great buy - one of the last pairs of shell of any kind that Skoak had in stock, if I recall. And now, as you know, the price of Carmina shell has gone up nearly 100 Euro, which I'm sure makes you extra happy that you got them when you did.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Tempest said:


> I'm unfamiliar with this. Does it refer to the leather or the style?


It refers to the style - reminiscent of paratrooper (hence jumper) boots made by a number of manufacturers during the second world war.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

As far as I'm concerned Carmina is one of the better cost vs value brands out there. As such I have a few boots and shoes from this brand.

Jumpers in Cognac Cordovan



Carmina SkoaktieBolaget Snuff Spectator model 922, Rain Last, leather sole



Snuff Suede Chukka



Faulkner Natural Chromeexcel


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

RogerP said:


> Absolutely - all are invited to play! :beer:
> 
> Excellent collection you have there. The cognac PTBs were a great buy - one of the last pairs of shell of any kind that Skoak had in stock, if I recall. And now, as you know, the price of Carmina shell has gone up nearly 100 Euro, which I'm sure makes you extra happy that you got them when you did.


Yes Sir.

I am still kicking myself for not jumping all over those 531's while I had the chance.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Magnificent stuff, gentlemen!

There's so many great-looking shoes and boots out there - I can easily buy twenty pairs and not be satiated. Don't have the room - or use - for such excesses, though, so I'm holding out for a couple of specific things, and when I see them I'll pounce. Open to many brands, including Carmina (made an inquiry and am waiting for a response), Herring (Alfred Sargent or Cheaney; made an inquiry here as well), and Crockett and Jones. Still considering Vass boots in radica plum, but not quite sold on a style that I really love. Need to peruse the Vass website again...


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Tiger said:


> Magnificent stuff, gentlemen!
> 
> There's so many great-looking shoes and boots out there - I can easily buy twenty pairs and not be satiated. Don't have the room - or use - for such excesses, though, so I'm holding out for a couple of specific things, and when I see them I'll pounce. Open to many brands, including Carmina (made an inquiry and am waiting for a response), Herring (Alfred Sargent or Cheaney; made an inquiry here as well), and Crockett and Jones. Still considering Vass boots in radica plum, but not quite sold on a style that I really love. Need to peruse the Vass website again...


eBay can be a good place to look at various make ups of Vass shoes as well as the image option that comes up in Google when searching Vass shoes as well.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Ah, damn it. I just put them away yesterday. Well at least the red box will make them easy to pick out. I forgot about this upcoming thread. With my luck they'll be stuffed in the back of the under storage bed space. Maybe I can pull them up on the computer. I finally got the new iPhone Saturday and deleted all the shoe pics. Did the same on the iPad. I've never tried posting from the computer, it's almost never used since I went to the iPad.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Great additions triple-d. Going forward, please re-post those snuff suede chukkas every time someone asks for a recommendation for a versatile casual shoe.

Tiger - yes, there are many compelling options out there - good luck with the search. Oddly enough, though I am a huge fan of Vass shoes, they don't have a large number of boot models that really appeal to me. I've seen a few nice ones that I'd be happy to own (beyond the one pair that I do have) but it's not like Carmina or EG where literally every boot model they make fills me with want.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, what I would give to have Watchman's shoe collection! Unbelievable.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

RogerP said:


> Great additions triple-d. Going forward, please re-post those snuff suede chukkas every time someone asks for a recommendation for a versatile casual shoe.
> 
> Tiger - yes, there are many compelling options out there - good luck with the search. Oddly enough, though I am a huge fan of Vass shoes, they don't have a large number of boot models that really appeal to me. I've seen a few nice ones that I'd be happy to own (beyond the one pair that I do have) but it's not like Carmina or EG where literally every boot model they make fills me with want.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Oh, what I would give to have Watchman's shoe collection! Unbelievable.


Thank You Sir.


----------



## TGuns (Apr 21, 2014)

Great shoes guy's. dddrees what last are those chukkas on?


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

TGuns said:


> Great shoes guy's. dddrees what last are those chukkas on?


Soller


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

dddrees said:


> Soller


That last REALLY works well for chukkas. Something about the design makes what is a very accommodating last look quite sleek.


----------



## Syne7 (Aug 13, 2014)

How do Carmina's fit relative to Allen Edmonds? Do they appear true to size (as a reference)? Would one suppose an 11D Carmina would fit simlilar to an 11D AE?


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Having recently, after a long absence, viewed the Carmina site, I was surprised to see that the cordovan shoes are now 690 Euro, rather than the 525 (less VAT), I paid back in the Fall of 2013. That's a big jump in my opinion, about 24% in less than 2 years. Contrast this to the C&J Connaught which was $495 in Jan. 2007 when I bought my first pair at Barneys in NYC, and is now $635, which is about a 22% hike over 8 years, which is reasonable to me.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Syne7 said:


> How do Carmina's fit relative to Allen Edmonds? Do they appear true to size (as a reference)? Would one suppose an 11D Carmina would fit simlilar to an 11D AE?


One can't effectively compare the fit of one entire brand to another. Fit comparisons turn on the specifics of a given model, last, style, width and sometimes even material of a particular example of a given brand versus those same specifics of another.

Carmina alone offers something in the range of two dozen different lasts, with differences in fit from slight to substantial. Which makes sense, of course, as the whole purpose of having many different lasts is to accommodate the fit of a broad range of differently shaped feet.

And frankly "true to size", like unicorns, is something we wish existed but doesn't really. There simply isn't anywhere near that level of consistency in sizing from various brands across the RTW shoe industry.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

peterc said:


> Having recently, after a long absence, viewed the Carmina site, I was surprised to see that the cordovan shoes are now 690 Euro, rather than the 525 (less VAT), I paid back in the Fall of 2013. That's a big jump in my opinion, about 24% in less than 2 years. Contrast this to the C&J Connaught which was $495 in Jan. 2007 when I bought my first pair at Barneys in NYC, and is now $635, which is about a 22% hike over 8 years, which is reasonable to me.


Prices took a sharp jump recently on the cordovan models alone due to the strength of the US dollar and the fact that all their shell is sourced from Horween. Or so runs the prevailing speculation as to the reason for the hike.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm extremely surprised that it seems as though Carmina is still such a well kept secret when it comes to this Forum. If they only knew what they were missing. As far as I'm concerned for just a little bit more their just a much much better deal than AE.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

A number of new Carmina additions from Skoak.

My rotation is well populated in the burgundy dress shoe department, but these museum calf Adelaide's are quite appealing nonetheless:



And just perhaps a bit too late for momsdoc to add something for his tropical vacation, a slew of sleek loafers:


----------



## Luis50 (Oct 31, 2013)

Not a fan of the shoes from Carmina (too many chiseled toes) but, those suede Derby boots RogerP posted are really nice. I love the color.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Luis50 said:


> Not a fan of the shoes from Carmina (too many chiseled toes) but, those suede Derby boots RogerP posted are really nice. I love the color.


In an American world of blobby lasted Alden's and Allen Edmond's, Carmina offers a refreshing alternative. This incredible Spanish shoemaker builds boots and shoes in a myriad of differing last designs.

From the elegantly clunky Detroit to the streamlined beauty of the Rain and Simpson lasts, Carmina has recently arisen to the top of the shoe game.

They are experts with shell cordovan and do more styles in more exotic colors than any of their American counterparts.

If you do not enjoy the chisel toe lasts, then Carmina offers a wide range of round toe and almond shaped last options:










Notice in the above photo that only 2 of 5 lasts pictured would actually be considered; "Chisel Toe".

Kindest Regards.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ What he said. Carmina offers a broad range of lasts. If you don't like chiseled toes, there are PLENTY of other options available to you.

Soller, Detroit, Robert, Inca, Forest just to name a few that spring to mind.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Although not the best photo I have, here is a recent shot of my Detroit Shell PTB's:










Forgive me for the bad photo, (The wind was blowing, giving my trousers a "Hot Air Balloon" effect. :confused2 but notice the staggering color of the shell cordovan.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

As all of you know here on AAAC, I am also a huge Alden fan. Primarily because their lasts fit me so well.

BUT, here is a recent comparison of Carmina Cognac Cordovan with Alden's most recent Ravello run:










Notice in this photo the difference in the cordovan. Both are essentially the same shade, both are from Horween.

The phrase; "The devils in the details" comes to fruition here. Many shoe aficionado's are blissfully unaware that Carmina adds the LEAST amount of post tannery finishing to their shell cordovan. Allowing the natural patina of the shells to develop unhindered by "Third Party" acrylics and dyes.

This phenomenon allows for the natural beauty of the 6 month tanning process to shine through with great clarity.


----------



## Luis50 (Oct 31, 2013)

RogerP said:


> ^^^ What he said. Carmina offers a broad range of lasts. If you don't like chiseled toes, there are PLENTY of other options available to you.
> 
> Soller, Detroit, Robert, Inca, Forest just to name a few that spring to mind.


I must admit, this is a shoe I would definitely consider especially at that price.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Luis50 said:


> I must admit, this is a shoe I would definitely consider especially at that price.


Frankly, I believe Carmina to be perhaps the best deal in the world for quality RTW shoes and boots.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Well it's not like I'll never be in the Tropics again. I'll be in Cabo in January, and those woven tassel loafers would seem to fit the bill.

Though I have previously stated that I prefer the weaving to be the accent rather than the main part of the shoe, those are appealing. I doubt I'd wear them in NJ, but they would be a nice piece to add to the arsenal. The price is very good also, almost too low to pass up. The Uetam is supposed to be the narrowest of their normal widths. i wonder if that is why they chose that for a loafer, to prevent slippage. This may be a question for Gabriel at Skoak.

Does anyone have experience with the Uetam? I only have Rain and Forest in 9UK wich are fine. However they re all boots. I've yet to try any Carmina shoes. A faux pas I am sure to correct in the future. Those woven tassels are making the future seem just around the corner. I can't be ordering from Skoak while in the Carribean,wouldn't that be too odd even for me?


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

RogerP said:


> A number of new Carmina additions from Skoak.
> 
> My rotation is well populated in the burgundy dress shoe department, but these museum calf Adelaide's are quite appealing nonetheless:


If I didn't have a number of Burgundy shoes I too would probably go for these as well. Very Nice!!!


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^Well, if you had Skoak send the shoes to your house they would most likely be there when you got home.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Office, all the shoes go to the office.  How else can I expect my wife to not notice hundred shoes in the closets?

She doesn't know, does she?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Great shell pics Watchman! 

Momsdoc - Uetam is just as narrow as Simpson, which is to say just too narrow for me. Most Carmina loafers seem to be offered on narrow-fitting lasts.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

That takes care of that. I have found we seem to share a similar size. I have avoided the Simpson on your advice. Your recommendations to me have been spot on. The Vass New Peter 42.5 call was especially impressive.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

RogerP said:


> Great shell pics Watchman!


Thanks Roger.

I began a series of posts yesterday as an apologist for the Carmina brand, when all the sudden I was overcome with the wonder of the cordovan shades....

Furthermore, I did not want to come across as too conceited in regard to my shoes. I just enjoy them that much. :biggrin:

The point of my posts yesterday was that Carmina really is an amazing shoe brand and extremely versatile in their designs.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

dddrees said:


> If I didn't have a number of Burgundy shoes I too would probably go for these as well. Very Nice!!!





Watchman said:


> ^^^Well, if you had Skoak send the shoes to your house they would most likely be there when you got home.


Those Adelaide in Burgundy Museum Calf are on their to my house, and should arrive tomorrow. :happy:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Big congrats on an excellent choice! :beer:

Watchman - no conceit perceived by me, I can assure you. And your assessment of the brand very much reflects my own.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

riyadh552 said:


> Those Adelaide in Burgundy Museum Calf are on their to my house, and should arrive tomorrow. :happy:


Great looking shoes! I just purchased a pair of Herring-by-Cheaney Chamberlain adelaides in burgundy, otherwise I would've joined you in purchasing these.

RogerP and Watchman - would you know just how generous the Rain last is? I'm a very consistent 8D US and a 7F UK; I assumed I should gravitate toward the Forest and Robert lasts, and steer clear of the narrower Simpson and the wider Rain, Inca, and Soller lasts. Any advice would be greatly appreciated...thanks!


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

I really wish that adelaide had a heel counter. I have a AE rutledge that looks pretty similar but museum burgundy is just so great.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

It's hard to make sizing recommendations without specific (and preferably multiple) model / last data points, but a solid D width would generally translate well into the notionally standard width Carmina lasts that you identified, Forest and Robert.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

RogerP said:


> It's hard to make sizing recommendations without specific (and preferably multiple) model / last data points, but a solid D width would generally translate well into the nationally standard width Carmina lasts that you identified, Forest and Robert.


Thanks, RogerP - you are the reigning King of Carmina!


----------



## kjartanovich (Nov 28, 2011)

*RogerP*, those Carmina Adelaide Museum Calf are absolutely stunning... Are you sure you haven't put in an order for them already?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

kjartanovich said:


> *RogerP*, those Carmina Adelaide Museum Calf are absolutely stunning... Are you sure you haven't put in an order for them already?


No, but my burgundy museum boots just arrived - in time to be put up for the fall. :fool:

The Adelaides are stunning - but I already have a burgundy Anthony Cleverley Adelaide which I feel cannot be improved upon. And a pair of oxblood Vass monks. And sleek pair of burgundy EG derbies. These Caminas are stunning and pack a huge value punch. But I try to avoid redundant purchases. Which is getting harder and harder. :redface:


----------



## kjartanovich (Nov 28, 2011)

Well fair enough then... Seems like you are more than covered in shades of burgundy


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

The Adelaides are my first Carmina, and I must say, I am now a fan. There was virtually no break-in needed, and I wore them all day at work for their first outing. The marbled finish is truly exquisite.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

These guys do amazing things with shell cordovan.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

RogerP said:


> No, but my burgundy museum boots just arrived - in time to be put up for the fall. :fool:


Photos please! You should be a spokesperson for the brand, as your photos must generate a lot of new clients for Carmina.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

riyadh552 said:


> Photos please! You should be a spokesperson for the brand, as your photos must generate a lot of new clients for Carmina.


Here you go. Looking forward to stepping out in these in the fall.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

RogerP said:


> Here you go. Looking forward to stepping out in these in the fall.


Magnificent, RogerP!


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

RogerP said:


> Here you go. Looking forward to stepping out in these in the fall.


Are these a MTO? I need a pair of their museum burgundy shoes or boots. I really like it.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks gents. These were a GMTO through Gentlemen's Footwear.


----------



## Luis50 (Oct 31, 2013)

Where can I find these? Haven't heard back from Carmina yet.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Luis50 said:


> Where can I find these? Haven't heard back from Carmina yet.


I took a quick look and couldn't find them at the retailers that usually come to mind:

Epaulet
Leatherfoot
Skoaktiebolaget
Gentlemans Footwear

I'd either recommend being a bit more patient with Carmina, or consider reaching out to Skoaktiebolaget. It doesn't appear as though they have any of that particular configuration due, but you never know. Otherwise an MTO might be in order. If you could get enough to join for a GMTO you could save a bit of money but even if you can't Skoaks prices still aren't that bad.

https://www.skoaktiebolaget.se/pages/made-to-order

3 months, extra surcharge for MTO is +50% of base model


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

RogerP said:


> Thanks gents. These were a GMTO through Gentlemen's Footwear.


It appears they are doing it again. And currently at $490 with the promo code. I don't need them but I feel like I will cave.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

jm22 said:


> It appears they are doing it again. And currently at $490 with the promo code. I don't need them but I feel like I will cave.


I find it all too easy to talk myself into these GMTOs. The makeups tend to be first rate and the half now half later installments soften the payment blow. Still, you should only buy them if you really want them and can make use of them.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

RogerP said:


> I find it all too easy to talk myself into these GMTOs. The makeups tend to be first rate and the half now half later installments soften the payment blow. Still, you should only buy them if you really want them and can make use of them.


I used PayPal credit. 6 months to pay, so it's approximately $70/month. Makes it a real soft blow. Your picture sold me


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Well then enjoy the heck out of them when they arrive!


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmm, it seems I am too close to my 2 MB limit (sum of all photo uploads) to put up a photo of the new Adelaides.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

PSA - screaming deal on Robert last shortwing boots in burgundy shell - US$470 plus shipping from Unipair. The sale isn't (yet) posted on the web site www.unipair.com - your best bet is to contact 'unipair guy' through pm on the other forum. Sale is posted in the Carmina thread there.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^ That's a ridiculous deal!!! Robert is slightly more narrow than Forest though, right?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Fred G. Unn said:


> ^^^ That's a ridiculous deal!!! Robert is slightly more narrow than Forest though, right?


They are very similar in width at the forefoot, Robert just has a slightly narrower almond-shaped toe box and a slightly higher instep. In a tall boot, I take the same size in both.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

Forest just barely works for me. I'm not sure I can risk going with Robert. Hmmm ... ridiculous price though!


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

RogerP said:


> PSA - screaming deal on Robert last shortwing boots in burgundy shell - US$470 plus shipping from Unipair. The sale isn't (yet) posted on the web site www.unipair.com - your best bet is to contact 'unipair guy' through pm on the other forum. Sale is posted in the Carmina thread there.


Careful. That pricing could lead to felony charges against the buyer in several US states.

What a deal. Too bad it's nothing I need.


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

I just received these from an eBay seller who never even wore them. $520 w/ shipping, so not quite the insane deal above, but I'm still pretty ecstatic, They are darker than they appear in the photos, but that's fine. Probably the most comfortable pair of shoes I've ever put on right out of the box and the Dainite-style sole is awesome.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

espressocycle said:


> I just received these from an eBay seller who never even wore them. $520 w/ shipping, so not quite the insane deal above, but I'm still pretty ecstatic, They are darker than they appear in the photos, but that's fine. Probably the most comfortable pair of shoes I've ever put on right out of the box and the Dainite-style sole is awesome.


IMHO that was a little better deal than the bal boot. The burgundy cordovan color is available all the time, whereas the rarer ravello/cognac is not quite as available.

I own this very shoe and it is a stunner.

And the price you paid is indeed insane.

Wear in good health.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Those are gorgeous espresso - congrats!


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

RogerP said:


> Those are gorgeous espresso - congrats!


I'm wearing them today and loving the, They really are just extraordinarily comfortable. My other shoes are gonna feel neglected.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Okay, so it will surprise no-one that I found the sale on the burgundy shell austerity brogues too much to resist.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Roger,

Great pickup my friend.

What's the rules on AAAC for members that have a pair to offload?

Because I have a pair for sale.


----------



## doodledoc (Dec 31, 2014)

I am a size 8E in the Park Avenues.

What would I be in the follow Carmina lasts: Inca, Rain, Simpson.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

doodledoc said:


> I am a size 8E in the Park Avenues.
> 
> What would I be in the follow Carmina lasts: Inca, Rain, Simpson.


Hopefully others with more AE experience will chime in, but if you are a US E width, forget about Simpson entirely.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Saddle shell derbies buffed up for another spring / summer season.


----------



## doodledoc (Dec 31, 2014)

RogerP said:


> Hopefully others with more AE experience will chime in, but if you are a US E width, forget about Simpson entirely.


I'd be willing to try out a simpson since it produces the best looking shoe out of all the other lasts (in my opinion).

My problem is that I have small feet and thus, short and wide shoes makes me look like a hobbit. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt my feet too much if I sized up.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

doodledoc said:


> I'd be willing to try out a simpson since it produces the best looking shoe out of all the other lasts (in my opinion).
> 
> My problem is that I have small feet and thus, short and wide shoes makes me look like a hobbit. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt my feet too much if I sized up.


Your choice, of course, but my approach is to aim for fit first, and aiming for 'not hurting my feet too much' is setting the bar much too low. Carmina makes something in the area of two dozen lasts to accommodate feet of varying shapes and dimensions. The Simpson is their narrowest-fitting last. Sizing up to accommodate US E-width feet would likely result in shoes that are simply too long.

If you are able to try out the shoes for yourself then you will be in a better position than anyone here to judge fit. But my guess - based on your report of an E width alone - is that it's not going to work for you.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

doodledoc said:


> I'd be willing to try out a simpson since it produces the best looking shoe out of all the other lasts (in my opinion). My problem is that I have small feet and thus, short and wide shoes makes me look like a hobbit. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt my feet too much if I sized up.


Don't do it! There's enough information on AAAC, Style Forum, and retail sites to infer - no, be certain - that a person with a wider-than-average foot will not be able to wear the Carmina Simpson last, which is made for narrow feet.

Stick with Rain or Inca - many nice choices, and they'll fit. Spare yourself the disappointment and expense of returning shoes on the Simpson last...


----------



## doodledoc (Dec 31, 2014)

Tiger said:


> Don't do it! There's enough information on AAAC, Style Forum, and retail sites to infer - no, be certain - that a person with a wider-than-average foot will not be able to wear the Carmina Simpson last, which is made for narrow feet.
> 
> Stick with Rain or Inca - many nice choices, and they'll fit. Spare yourself the disappointment and expense of returning shoes on the Simpson last...


So my AE 5 last shoes don't look all that good on my feet. They aren't sleek enough. I want a last that looks more like this:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pyxledlhu8w3cjo/2015-04-09 11.08.54.jpg?dl=0

It's not the chisel that makes them attractive to me, it's the sleekness. BTW, those are Mezlan customs, size 9D (fit fine).

What Carmina lasts should I get if I'm an 8E?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

doodledoc said:


> So my AE 5 last shoes don't look all that good on my feet. They aren't sleek enough. I want a last that looks more like this:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pyxledlhu8w3cjo/2015-04-09 11.08.54.jpg?dl=0
> 
> It's not the chisel that makes them attractive to me, it's the sleekness. BTW, those are Mezlan customs, size 9D (fit fine).
> ...


Rain or Inca if that is the shape you desire.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Roger, those saddle cordovans are looking very lovely with a little wear and patina.

Wear those in good health.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I got the e-mail yesterday that these are ready. I hope that they would ship out today, or tomorrow.

I was really trying to get these made up in Carminas Polo Suede, but I couldn't get enough people together for it, and I settled for the snuff suede.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Those are super nice and snuff is a beautiful and very versatile shade of its own. Congrats and enjoy them when they arrive!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Saddle shell derbies from this morning.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I cannot say enough about these. The Rain last is beautiful, and incredibly comfortable. I now wish that every shoe I own was in the Rain last.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Most excellent my man, congrats! For the life of me I can't figure out why I don't own more Chukkas. I've got three pairs that I wear regularly but feel like I want to have about 6 more.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

RogerP said:


> Most excellent my man, congrats! For the life of me I can't figure out why I don't own more Chukkas. I've got three pairs that I wear regularly but feel like I want to have about 6 more.


Thank you, this is only my 2nd pair of chukkas, and I now want these in every shade Carmina has to offer. I really think that these could get me through just about any situation I needed it too.

I think this may be the most versatile shoe I own. I could see wearing these from chinos and sport shirt up to a navy suit.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Just received these last week - and they look better in person, as there's a bit less contrast than the picture below, and both leather and suede are a bit more chocolate brown...


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

You guys are rocking some pretty sweet new kicks. This is another handsome pair.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

Dmontez said:


> I cannot say enough about these. The Rain last is beautiful, and incredibly comfortable. I now wish that every shoe I own was in the Rain last.


Very nice! Those laces nicely complement the coloring of the shoe.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Tiger said:


> Just received these last week - and they look better in person, as there's a bit less contrast than the picture below, and both leather and suede are a bit more chocolate brown...


Wow. Don't usually care for wingtips all that much, don't usually care for different leather textures in the same shoe. But those are stunning, Tiger.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words, gentlemen!

There's always a bit of trepidation when ordering a shoe that you can't try on, especially with a company such as Carmina that offers so many lasts. I did lots of reading on our forum, StyleForum, retail sites, Carmina's site, and a whole lot of other websites to gain as much information as possible. Since I've been a size 8D since I exited the womb, I assumed I could rule out the Simpson and Alcudia lasts (too narrow) and the Inca, Soller, and Detroit lasts (too wide). Felt confident ordering Forest (which this shoe is) and Robert, and will probably give Rain a try when something catches my eye - maybe a navy suede chukka with a rubber sole?


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Carmina now has an outlet!

https://www.carminashoemaker.com/outlet-shoes?page=1&perPage=999999


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Tiger said:


> .....and will probably give Rain a try when something catches my eye - maybe a navy suede chukka with a rubber sole?


I can endorse that - very versatile 4-season pair.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

RogerP said:


> I can endorse that - very versatile 4-season pair.


The chukkas are magnificent. We're on the same wavelength - and if those are Pantherella socks, I have a pair just like 'em!


----------



## fiftyforfifty (Jul 13, 2015)

Good shoes sir, good shade and style. With which suit you are planning to wear sir.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Very handsome shortwings!


----------



## doodledoc (Dec 31, 2014)

fiftyforfifty said:


> Good shoes sir, good shade and style. With which suit you are planning to wear sir.


A medium gray suit from Benjamin Eng/eHaberdasher. I'm wearing the suit and shoes as I type this.



RogerP said:


> Very handsome shortwings!


Thank you!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Cross post from the Boot Porn thread.



Carmina Jumper 80277 (Llubi last)



Carmina 973 (Rain last):



Post your Carminas guys!


----------



## doodledoc (Dec 31, 2014)

It's going to be quiet for the foreseeable future likely because of the price increase.


----------

